# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  medeco Zahnkliniken

## shifty

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin im Netz auf diesen "Praxis-/Klinik-Verbund" MEDECO gestossen. Mir ist im Augenblick nicht so recht klar, was sich dahinter fr ein System verbirgt. Werden vom Betreiber einer solchen Filiale Abgaben fllig? Gibt es Kapitalzuschsse bei der Praxisgrndung? 

Wenn jmd. von Euch dazu nheres wissen sollte, wre ich ber ein kurzes Statement dankbar!

Gru

----------


## aisha20

wrde mich auch interessieren.. wei da keiner was? bei google findet man immer nur homepages von denen selber..

----------

